# Miniture Schnauzer



## joycey295 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi all

I am a newbie to this forum and also to the world of dog grooming so please be gentle.

So 7 months ago we were fortunate enough to purchase a miniture schnauzer. throughout the winter months we kept his coat a bit longer but now spring has sprung we have decided to give him a proper schnauzer grooming.

So i have Andis clippers and have the #10 blade 1.5mm and #7 blade 3.2mm. plus various combs etc. I have also read numerous grooming tips on the web.

My question is 
I dont want to have him as short as the #10 blade so i have been using a comb attachment to keep his fur around 6mm on the body. I know that when i am grooming him i should follow the hair growth but as his fur lays flat i never seem to take much length off and is certainly not 6mm in length. Am i doing something wrong?

When i spin the clippers around and groom against hair growth using the same attachment the fur is trimmed to a much shorter length (around 6mm) but is this Wrong and will it cause problems such as razor burn etc?

Also when grooming around the chest area and under the throat there are often lots of cowlicks which i find difficult to trim in the line of hairgrowth and often need to go against hair growth to get any consistancy and shape.

On a seperate note does anybody know of a schnauzer groomer in the surrey area who teaches classes on schnauzer grooming?

Thanks
joycey


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

I've given Elsa only two groomings, myself, so weigh that with my comments. I use a #2 against the grain along her back, head, and sides, and no razor burn. You'd pretty much have to use the clippers without an attachment to get razor burn, I think. And I believe the suggestion to go with the grain is for the dog's comfort, but it's a sensitivity thing. My dog seems comfortable along most areas of her body that I go against the grain.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

not saying you can't clip, but have you entertained the idea of stripping the coat instead?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

In the FWIW department, here is a DIY haircut performed on a miniature schnauzer by my daughter. I think she was going for the scruffy look.










It reminds me of a haircut my dad gave me when I was six and got gum in my hair.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

Stripping if you did it right would result in a nicer coat that is weather resistant. So it will repel dirt and water and stuff like that so it will help keep your dog a little cleaner.

http://britmorschnauzers.com/handstrip.html

There is a really good site with information about how to do it properly. I don't have any of the brushes so I do it by hand. It can take a few tries to get the technique down, but it's just hair and it will grow back. As long as you don't mind your dog looking silly for a little while lol.


----------



## joycey295 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies.

To be honest i have never considered hand stripping. i have looked at the link on the thread and this does seem very informative. Although i am still unsure as i would not want to hurt my dog and feel that the technique associated with hand stripping is something which i would like to get taught.

The problem is i am unsure if my dog will have the patience for that he gets restless when we groom and clip him.

That said my schnauzer is white and he does show the dirt so anything which will give him a more resistant coat would be great.


----------



## RubyFeuer (Mar 30, 2010)

My schnauzer is white too and after she grew in her wire coat after stripping for the first time she didn't get so dirty on her body. Their legs and mouth will still get just as dirty, but that is just part of a schnauzer in general lol so you need to clean them up pretty often to keep them looking nice all the time. I usually put leg warmer type things on her legs that have a bootie end so it keeps her legs clean and her paws from drying out because we live in a desert practically. Sometimes if she gets into a digging mood I'll put a wrap on her chest too to keep her skirt from getting all orange lol. Although, if you don't want to go through all that just wash your dogs legs and beard whenever he/she gets dirt and stuff on them to keep it white and use a whitening shampoo.









^ my dog lol


----------

